# SES MIL ON



## boiboi (Jun 28, 2005)

My 2000 altima gxe runs fine but my light just came on when it started getting cold in las vegas. Went to autozone and they checked the codes and 3 showed up which are p0325, p0420, and p1126. Anyone know which i need to take action on first which could cause the other codes to be on?


----------

